
Chinese Border Police Install Software on My Android Device - rmason
https://www.reddit.com/comments/8ofiiw
======
NedIsakoff
Its been happenings for months in the minority areas of China.

~~~
rhcom2
Sounds like this was there too: "this happened at the land border between Osh,
Kyrgyzstan and Kashgar, China."

------
pentae
Another week goes by, another reason never to set foot in mainland China.

~~~
fgheorghe
Yeah because the us is preferred, huh?

~~~
gurkendoktor
For those on HN who are born in the US, it's reasonable to avoid Mainland
China because they don't want _a second superpower_ messing with their
devices. For those of us here in Europe, the OP is a good reason to avoid
Mainland China regardless of whether the US is better or worse. No need for
whataboutism, I avoid both countries.

------
LinuxBender
This seems like a great opportunity to reverse engineer the code, have a
competition to find the top ten best / easiest ways to neuter the code or make
it give fake feedback, then publicize your competition findings.

Perhaps you can find some phone hackers here to dump the image and
applications, then have a forensics competition.

------
coralreef
Do they have the ability to do this on iOS?

What if you refuse to unlock your phone?

~~~
varenc
I doubt they have this ability. They’d effectively have to jailbreak the phone
to do this (assuming Apple isn’t complicit) and it’s unlikely many locals have
iOS devices.

~~~
r00fus
Doesn't Graykey install a jailbreak through an exploit?

